

Show HN - Gifft, My first app. Built with Phonegap and AngularJS - jakemmarsh
http://gifft.co/

======
eddflrs
I tried it out. I have to say that the design is great. I ran into an issue
where the time period selection menu temporarily flashes and goes out of
focus, preventing me from selecting a time period. I'm on Android 4.1.2. Let
me know if you need anymore info.

~~~
jakemmarsh
I had been noticing weird things with the select menu on that page, I'll have
to look into it. Thanks for the feedback, and I'm glad you liked the design!

